# Any experience with this Michigan breeder?



## m5blitzer (Mar 6, 2009)

I would like to consider the upcoming litters from Kolenda Kennels near Grand Rapids, Michigan and would be grateful if anyone has gotten one of their pups. Not sure if the pups are worth the price but like anything else, I would like to proceed with caution.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

here is a previous thread on Kolenda: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=893545&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome m5blitzer~don't let that thread scare you away from here. If you are looking for good breeders in MI, there are some _GREAT_ ones! You can let the members here know which lines you are interested in, and I'm sure you won't go wrong with the suggestions on this site. And many of those MI breeders are members here as well


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Welcome!

And take a look at Chris Wild's dogs at wildhaus Kennels. Chris is a moderator here and has wonderful dogs.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWWelcome!
> 
> And take a look at Chris Wild's dogs at wildhaus Kennels. Chris is a moderator here and has wonderful dogs.











That's what I would do. There is no better place to learn what you need to know than their website. I would urge you to look at all the articles there. So much to learn.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Absolutely, I second Cris Wild. If you are not looking for working lines, there is still a wealth of information on her site, from different lines to finding a reputable breeder.


----------



## m5blitzer (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks all for the very warm welcome. Believe me when I say that I have researched for all possible breeders in MI and even some possible ones out of state. It has been a real educational and exciting process. I was at the Detroit Kennel Club show in Detroit last weekend and met all the breeders too.

I am looking for a male/female pup with German bred bloodlines as I like the look over the American bred ones. No offense meant. Both lines are beautiful but my preference is a German bred pup. I have no plans to breed or show the GSD and would like one with lots of working drive. So if the sire and dam have V and SchH titles together with an "a" stamped, it will only add the possibility that the pup will be winner in my eyes. Sorry, if my last statement reveals my ignorance but the dog show titles are really for me as I am sure the puppy won't care less so long as I will be its best friend.

I checked out Wildhaus and was sad to find that all of their pups have been reserved already. Any other recommendations will be much appreciated.

BTW, I did see the other previous October '08 thread before and wanted to re-open the discussion about this one particular breeder in spite of the high prices. Do their litters stand out based on the parents pedigree??

Again, thanks for your feedback.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.24kgsd.com/ Alta-Tollhaus, in Marshall,MI
These are German Showlines(Kirschental) and gorgeous! She has a new litter(born this week, I think) and also has a great training facility.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Are you looking for show lines or working lines? German bloodlines come in those two distinct types, with pretty significant differences in looks and temperament. You mention you want a dog with "lots of working drive" which would indicate working lines, but Kolenda is show lines (and V and VA ratings are typically going to be show lines too).

Do you have plans to get involved in any form of formal training (SchH, agility, obedience, etc...) with the dog or more looking for an all around companion?

Knowning more about which type you're interested in and your goals for the dog will help folks recommend appropriate breeders.

If you're looking for show lines I would recommend Alta-Tollhaus *hands down* over Kolenda.


----------



## m5blitzer (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Chris and onyx'girl:

Many thanks for the Alta-Tollhaus tip and in fact, they were one of the breeders that caught my eye. I am revisiting their website to refresh my memory and I do like the sire and dam for their latest litter. I apologize for any confusion when I said "working drive" as I meant to indicate a GSD that I can take for possible SchH (tracking and protection) classes beyond the obedience training. I have no immediate plans or thoughts for any competition but will not hesitate to go to the USA Sieger show in Chicago in April to learn more about competitive dog shows. Overall, I am looking for a companion who looks like a winner (show line???).

Hope this helps to clarify things a little. This is a great forum!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Julie, Alta-Tollhaus owner, also lets us hold our SchH club at her facility. http://www.schhmi.com/ She is working her dogs, along with several owners of her pups from previous litters. They are showing great promise for SchH. And a few are training in conformation UKC, AKC ~ they can do both!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I already PMed you about Kolenda.

I have two Alta-Tollhaus dogs and I train with several others, in fact I am going there tonight for obedience. My main reason for getting them is that I feel that Julie is an experienced breeder dedicated to her dogs and the breed. I will not purchase a dog from someone who I did not feel that way about, even if they had the "best" dogs. There will always be some dogs I like and some I don't, but I want a breeder who will invest in their dogs. Likewise, I feel the same way about Chris and Tim Wild and would be quite happy with working line dogs, but I chose a German show line dog this time because after attending a few SV style conformation events I was hooked and wanted to try that with my next dog. My older dog from Julie has been so easy to train. She is my first dog and I put 8 titles/certificates on her in one year and we are training for several more trials I have entered this spring. She is good at everything except the protection phase of SchH (she may have been OK if it was something she did as a youngster) and herding. The herding judge said she actually has very good herding instinct and is great size and structure, but we've done so much obedience that she looks to me for direction and is not as good working independently, out ahead of me. So besides that she has been a quick study at obedience, rally, and agility. My younger Alta-Tollhaus dog is dabbling in SchH. He already did puppy obedience and passed the AKC STAR no problems. I have shown him in UKC and AKC puppy matches and will continue showing him in the UKC and the SV rings. He is entered in the Sieger Show in April. I hope to see you there! We have at least 7 of Julie's dogs entered right now, all of them under a year in age. I like how Julie screens applicants and matches dogs. Someone who is looking to instantly buy a "pick" puppy might not like it, but I think her way is the right way to breed and sell puppies. She will match you with the best dog for YOU, even if that means waiting for the next litter.


----------



## m5blitzer (Mar 6, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI already PMed you about Kolenda.
> 
> I have two Alta-Tollhaus dogs and I train with several others, in fact I am going there tonight for obedience. My main reason for getting them is that I feel that Julie is an experienced breeder dedicated to her dogs and the breed. I will not purchase a dog from someone who I did not feel that way about, even if they had the "best" dogs. There will always be some dogs I like and some I don't, but I want a breeder who will invest in their dogs. Likewise, I feel the same way about Chris and Tim Wild and would be quite happy with working line dogs, but I chose a German show line dog this time because after attending a few SV style conformation events I was hooked and wanted to try that with my next dog. My older dog from Julie has been so easy to train. She is my first dog and I put 8 titles/certificates on her in one year and we are training for several more trials I have entered this spring. She is good at everything except the protection phase of SchH (she may have been OK if it was something she did as a youngster) and herding. The herding judge said she actually has very good herding instinct and is great size and structure, but we've done so much obedience that she looks to me for direction and is not as good working independently, out ahead of me. So besides that she has been a quick study at obedience, rally, and agility. My younger Alta-Tollhaus dog is dabbling in SchH. He already did puppy obedience and passed the AKC STAR no problems. I have shown him in UKC and AKC puppy matches and will continue showing him in the UKC and the SV rings. He is entered in the Sieger Show in April. I hope to see you there! We have at least 7 of Julie's dogs entered right now, all of them under a year in age. I like how Julie screens applicants and matches dogs. Someone who is looking to instantly buy a "pick" puppy might not like it, but I think her way is the right way to breed and sell puppies. She will match you with the best dog for YOU, even if that means waiting for the next litter.


Thanks Liesje! Appreciate you sharing your experience especially in the area of training and competition. I completely support Julie's high standards and there are too many impulse buyers out there and this is one breed that requires a lot of dedicated attention to reflect what they are capable of.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I'm a new member here. Had I known this forum, I would have searched and asked before jumping into a decision that is having me worrying. I too had bought a pup from Kolenda.. The parents seemed to be nice and the litter looks good but I think I spend too much.. (hides in shame until puppy arrives). 

Speaking of which, I haven't had a showline GSD for a long time. How much are they normally runnning for? I've paid $3800 for mine and now read that they are much cheaper from a more reputable breeder. This alone made me sad..


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No way I'd pay more than $3000 TOPS especially for an 8 week old puppy. The breeders I looked at were $2000-$3000. I personally would not pay more than $2500 for an 8 week old puppy.


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input. Money is the least of my worries at this point on. I just pray and hope the pup will be in good health when it arrives. I'll do whatever it takes provide my boy a good solid enviroment and training. In fact, my 5yrs old and 9yr old is already practicing their calm leadership with me. We also just built a 6x8 dog run with lots of fun toys in it. Soft-mist sprayer, insulated dog house, lawn chairs are in place along with CCTV monitors, drains, filtered water peddle all installed. Hopefully by next year, a couple more GSD pals will come into our life.. Sorry about my rambling.. 8=)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You will probably fare just fine. The complainers/unhappy customers are always the loudest ones anyway, right?


----------



## m5blitzer (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with Lies. You are now past the "how much to pay for a GSD" stage and what you need to focus on is to prepare your home and family for a beautiful AND intelligent puppy. And to decide what type of training you like the pup to be involved in the coming months. Have fun!!!


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

Well, I will be starting out with basic obedience and parameter guidelines, then gradually move into agilities. Hoping to get him into schutzhund but still looking for a good handler. I guess I'll first establish my family's mentality i.e. training the family first before moving on further. hehe.. Speaking of which, I'm still researching which Schutzhund school are reputable and friendly enough in Southern California area?


----------

